# Ab Tu Hee



## simpy (Jan 8, 2008)

*<> siqgur pRswid ] **(657-16)
**ik-oNkaar satgur parsaad.
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:
**jb hm hoqy qb qU nwhI Ab qUhI mY nwhI ] **(657-17, soriT, Bgq rivdws jI)
**jab ham hotay tab too naahee ab toohee mai naahee.
When I am in my ego, then You are not with me. Now that You are with me, there is no egotism within me.
**Anl Agm jYsy lhir mie EdiD jl kyvl jl mWhI ]1] **(657-17, soriT, Bgq rivdws jI)
**anal agam jaisay lahar ma-i odaDh jal kayval jal maaNhee. ||1||
The wind may raise up huge waves in the vast ocean, but they are just water in water. ||1||*

*humbly say*


----------



## simpy (Jan 8, 2008)

*srgun inrgun inrMkwr suMn smwDI Awip ] **(290-16, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)*
*sargun nirgun nirankaar sunn samaaDhee aap.*
*He possesses all qualities; He transcends all qualities; He is the Formless Lord. He Himself is in Primal Samaadhi.*
*Awpn kIAw nwnkw Awpy hI iPir jwip ]1] **(290-16, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)*
*aapan kee-aa naankaa aapay hee fir jaap. ||1||*
*Through His Creation, O Nanak, He meditates on Himself. ||1||*


----------



## simpy (Jan 8, 2008)

*srb BUq Awip vrqwrw ] **(294-12, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
**sarab bhoot aap vartaaraa.
In all forms, He Himself is pervading.
**srb nYn Awip pyKnhwrw ] **(294-12, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
**sarab nain aap paykhanhaaraa.
Through all eyes, He Himself is watching.
**sgl smgRI jw kw qnw ] **(294-12, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
**sagal samagree jaa kaa tanaa.
All the creation is His Body.
**Awpn jsu Awp hI sunw ] **(294-13, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
**aapan jas aap hee sunaa.
He Himself listens to His Own Praise.
*


----------



## simpy (Jan 8, 2008)

*krn krwvn krnYhwru ] **(279-3, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
**karan karaavan karnaihaar.
The Doer, the Cause of causes, is the Creator Lord.
**ies kY hwiQ khw bIcwru ] **(279-4, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
**is kai haath kahaa beechaar.
What deliberations are in the hands of mortal beings?
**jYsI idRsit kry qYsw hoie ] **(279-4, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
**jaisee darisat karay taisaa ho-ay.
As God casts His Glance of Grace, they come to be.
**Awpy Awip Awip pRBu soie ] **(279-4, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
**aapay aap aap parabh so-ay.
God Himself, of Himself, is unto Himself.
**jo ikCu kIno su ApnY rMig ] **(279-5, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
**jo kichh keeno so apnai rang.
Whatever He created, was by His Own Pleasure.
**sB qy dUir sBhU kY sMig ] **(279-5, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
**sabh tay door sabhhoo kai sang.
He is far from all, and yet with all.
**bUJY dyKY krY ibbyk ] **(279-5, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
**boojhai daykhai karai bibayk.
He understands, He sees, and He passes judgment.
**Awpih eyk Awpih Anyk ] **(279-5, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
**aapeh ayk aapeh anayk.
He Himself is the One, and He Himself is the many.
**mrY n ibnsY AwvY n jwie ] **(279-6, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
**marai na binsai aavai na jaa-ay.
He does not die or perish; He does not come or go.
**nwnk sd hI rihAw smwie ]6] **(279-6, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
**naanak sad hee rahi-aa samaa-ay. ||6||
O Nanak, He remains forever All-pervading. ||6||*


humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 8, 2008)

Not a single line is clear. May be you spend some time in text Formatting.
No offence meant.
Regards.


----------



## simpy (Jan 8, 2008)

Sikh 80 said:
			
		

> Not a single line is clear. May be you spend some time in text Formatting.


 
*Moderators,*

*is this true what Sikh 80 Ji is saying, as i can see everything clear on all my computers.*

*thanks*


----------



## simpy (Jan 8, 2008)

*jb Awpn Awp Awip pwrbRhm ] (290-19, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)*
*jab aapan aap aap paarbarahm.*
*When the Supreme Lord Himself was Himself All-in-all,*
*qb moh khw iksu hovq Brm ] **(290-19, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)*
*tab moh kahaa kis hovat bharam.*
*then where was emotional attachment, and who had doubts?*

*humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness*


*say *


----------



## kaur-1 (Jan 8, 2008)

Surinder Kaur Cheema said:


> *Moderators,*
> 
> *is this true what Sikh 80 Ji is saying, as i can see everything clear on all my computers.*
> 
> *thanks*



I can see the Gurmukhi fonts clearly too. It could be missing fonts on Sikh80's pc. I recall a thread on fonts in the "announcement- feedback/suggestions" section.


----------



## simpy (Jan 8, 2008)

*Thanks kaur-1 Ji,*

*Waheguru Rakha*


----------



## simpy (Jan 8, 2008)

*rwjw rwm qUM AYsw inrBau qrn qwrn rwm rwieAw ]1] rhwau ] **(339-7, gauVI, Bgq kbIr jI)
**raajaa raam tooN aisaa nirbha-o taran taaran raam raa-i-aa. ||1|| rahaa-o.
O my Sovereign Lord King, You are Fearless; You are the Carrier to carry us across, O my Lord King. ||1||Pause||
**jb hm hoqy qb qum nwhI Ab qum hhu hm nwhI ] **(339-7, gauVI, Bgq kbIr jI)
**jab ham hotay tab tum naahee ab tum hahu ham naahee.
When I was, then You were not; now that You are, I am not.
**Ab hm qum eyk Bey hih eykY dyKq mnu pqIAwhI ]1] **(339-8, gauVI, Bgq kbIr jI)
**ab ham tum ayk bha-ay heh aykai daykhat man patee-aahee. ||1||
Now, You and I have become one; seeing this, my mind is content. ||1||
**jb buiD hoqI qb blu kYsw Ab buiD blu n KtweI ] **(339-9, gauVI, Bgq kbIr jI)
**jab buDh hotee tab bal kaisaa ab buDh bal na khataa-ee.
When there was wisdom, how could there be strength? Now that there is wisdom, strength cannot prevail.
**kih kbIr buiD hir leI myrI buiD bdlI isiD pweI ]2]21]72] **(339-9, gauVI, Bgq kbIr jI)
**kahi kabeer buDh har la-ee mayree buDh badlee siDh paa-ee. ||2||21||72||
Says Kabeer, the Lord has taken away my wisdom, and I have attained spiritual perfection. ||2||21||72||
*


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 8, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> Not a single line is clear. May be you spend some time in text Formatting.



looks fine to me.  perhaps you should download gurmukhi fonts?


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 8, 2008)

This is really a funny conversation.

 I cannot see the Gurmukhi fonts. But I have about 40 different fonts. What font are you using? If Jasleen and Kaur-1 can see them, this tells us that my computer does not have the matching font. In another thread your Gurmukhi fonts did show up just fine. 

Note: If you copied the shabad from another site and pasted it into the SPN editing window, you would probably have to check the original page to ID the font you are using.


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 8, 2008)

I can also read punjabi fonts on this thread.
I have just re installed my window and there are only 2 fonts  webakhar and gurbaniweb.
my current browser is opera


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 8, 2008)

kds ji

Serious feedback. Because that narrows things down to two possibilities. And I know that I don't have webakhar or gurbaniweb. In the gurbaniweb font family I only have gurbaniwebthick. So this can be tested.


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 8, 2008)

Gurbanwebthick is the same font gurbaniweb
And i have also sent you webakhar through mail.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 8, 2008)

kds,

Thank you. It has to be webakhar then because I have gurbani family fonts.


----------



## simpy (Jan 9, 2008)

*Eh font da chakkar nahi EH MAAJRA KUCHCH HOR HAI(font is just an excuse, actual problem is something else..he he ...) ...................*



*anyways back to 'THE POINT' of the thread*



*Ek Tuee Ek Tuee*


----------



## simpy (Jan 9, 2008)

*Dhan Dhan Bhagat Kabeer Ji De Bachan:*

*qUM myro myru prbqu suAwmI Et ghI mY qyrI ]*
*tooN mayro mayr parbat su-aamee ot gahee mai tayree.*
*You are my Sumayr Mountain, O my Lord and Master; I have grasped Your Support.*
*nw qum folhu nw hm igrqy riK lInI hir myrI ]1]*
*naa tum dolahu naa ham girtay rakh leenee har mayree. ||1||*
*You do not shake, and I do not fall. You have preserved my honor. ||1||*
*Ab qb jb kb quhI quhI ]*
*ab tab jab kab tuhee tuhee.*
*Now and then, here and there, You, only You.*
*hm quA prswid suKI sd hI ]1] rhwau ]*
*ham tu-a parsaad sukhee sad hee. ||1|| rahaa-o.*
*By Your Grace, I am forever in peace. ||1||Pause||*

*humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness*


----------

